# R/C Madness 1/18th nationals



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

Whos running at this race. I need some tips or something for stock buggy (vendetta) first time I am running 1/18th scale, I am a oval guy tired of the high cost stuff.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm not running there  Make sure You have some spare front steering knucles!! Thats about all I have had trouble with.


----------



## EvaderMaster (Aug 28, 2002)

I'll be there. Look for the 30 something bald guy with a goatee and two Vendettas and say "hello". I'll be there starting on Wed. getting in as much practice as I can until my trigger finger starts to bleed. Its been 7 years since I've held a transmitter in my hand at a race. 

The stock class should be a lot of fun with the 18B's in the mix. The cars are pretty evenly matched at the track by all accounts. 

The locals are telling me that 70-100wt oil in the front shocks with Associated gold springs is the ticket. Most are saying 40wt rear with yellow (stock) or green (stiff) springs. 

My initial set-up is going to be 70wt front, 40wt rear, green springs all around, shocks mounted in the upper hole on the shock tower and outer hole on the suspension arm, yellow sway bar in front, white in rear, castor clip in front of the upper arm, and the wheelbase clip in front (long wheelbase), about 1 degree of toe in front, and camber is set to about negative 1-2 degrees. Of course the setup will likely change a little once I get it on the track in practice.

You might want to bring an extra (stock kit) motor or two to the race and see which is fastest. There is some production variance and you can usually feel a small difference between them.... Hey, anything to get a little edge (within race rules). I know my driving isn't going to be up to snuff so my car better be :-D

Also listen to Mr. Bartos' advice above. The aluminum knuckles are strongly suggested. Yes, they are a little pricey but well worth it for the durability in a racing environment. If you want to use the original plastic knuckles (to save weight or money), people are reinforcing the balls on the knuckles by drilling a hole through the balls vertically and installing small steel pins. Durability is greatly enhanced with this mod by all accounts.


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

thanks for the tips, I played with it the first time last week-within 1 hour of use I broke the turn buckle-I bought a set of metal turnbuckles. I talked to a few regulars about set up and they said the same thing. see you there. I hope to get some practice in soon,
Ken


----------



## backyardTrack (Jan 21, 2006)

i'll be there just as a spectator on one of the days that weekend. EvaderMaster...if i see the bald goatee standin around I'll be sure and say "hello" to ya!


----------

